# movie quote...



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

throw out a movie quote. get the right movie and then throw out your own movie quote.

"jefe, would you say i have a plethora of pinatas?"


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

Three Amigos!!

O.k. my turn..

"keep your eye on the fruit, keep your eye on the fruit"


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

The Three Amigos.

"Go ahead punk, make my day".


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

dirty harry


Badges, We dont need no stinkin badges!


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

Blazing Saddles


"If I pull out the arrow, will you suck out the poison?"


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Is it Lonesome Dove?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

True Grit.

1500 Years ago every one KNEW that the earth was the center of the universe.
500 Years ago every one KNEW that the earth was flat.
15 Minutes ago you thought you were on this planet alone.
Imagine what we will know tomorrow.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Men in Black

It's Friday, you ain't got no job, and you ain't got jack to do"


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Men in Black
"Discovered by the Germans in 1904, they named it San Diego, which of course in German means a whale's vagina. "


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

MIB

You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Men in Black
> "Discovered by the Germans in 1904, they named it San Diego, which of course in German means a whale's vagina. "


 Anchorman

"At my signal, unleash hell"


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Clerks

If you were at 2 meters and were directly above him how could you see him? We were inverted. Bull ^$%@


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Gladiator


We're on a mission from God


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

FormerHR said:


> Anchorman
> 
> "At my signal, unleash hell"


 Out Cold( or many other movies)

Gold jacket Green jacket who gives a sh2T


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Tall Steve, TOP GUN

"I think we're gonna need a bigger boat"


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

JAWS


We are the Knights who say... NI


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

Top Gun? to Tall Steve.


...my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. I know deep down in places you dont talk about at parties, you don't want me on that wall, you NEED me on that wall.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Jaws

Flounder? Why flounder?


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

toumbstone

"Why Johny Ringo,you look like somebody just walked over your grave"


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Red said:


> Top Gun? to Tall Steve.
> 
> ...my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. I know deep down in places you dont talk about at parties, you don't want me on that wall, you NEED me on that wall.


A few good men

maybe I am going to funeral


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

We are the Knights who say... NI[/QUOTE] 
search for the holy grail

"just a thin mint? f off i'm full"


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Pat P said:


> JAWS
> 
> We are the Knights who say... NI


 leave it to a b-list Monty Python and the Quest for the holy grail

" you once found me beautiful before, you got real ulgy........"


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Monty Python, the search for the holy grail.

"Hell for 20 dollars I'd call em chicken fu#$ers"


Pat P said:


> JAWS
> 
> We are the Knights who say... NI


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

To Fishinpayne: Happy Gilmore

This isnt where I parked my car!


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Dude, where's my car.

"Alright baby, is it Spitz or Swallows".


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

* kinda off topic * but dang we watch alot of movies lol


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> JAWS
> 
> We are the Knights who say... NI


Holy Grail

You know how I know you're gay?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Austin Powers
_____________

Go ahead, Skin that smokewagon and see what happens


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

40 yr old Virgin

somebody ride back to town and get a $hit load of dimes


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*how about this one...*

"Asta la vista baby"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Terminator

Holy $-it, Wheres the eggnog


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Tombstone

"You fix good rabbit Pilgrim"



srv197 said:


> Austin Powers
> _____________
> 
> Go ahead, Skin that smokewagon and see what happens


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

srv197 said:


> Terminator
> 
> Holy $-it, Wheres the eggnog


Christmas Vacation

Tell me something, when your child is born, is he already on parole?


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Tombstone and Terminator.

"Billy you're bleeding.....I ain't got time to bleed"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

boat_money said:


> "just a thin mint? f off i'm full"


Monty Python's The Meaning of Life

Laugh it up, fuzzball


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Laugh it up, fuzzball


Star Wars.

"It's not just a job, it's a f#$3king adveeennnnttttuuuurrrreeee!!!!!"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pat P said:


> somebody ride back to town and get a $hit load of dimes


Blazing Saddles

There wolf. There castle.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
> 
> Laugh it up, fuzzball


 Star Wars Empire strikes back

Dont worry little brother there are more


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

looks like we're stumped...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Blue Water- Super Troopers

"Well, you boys gonna pull those pistols, or whistle Dixie?"


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Man! This thread has my head swimmin'!!!

And that's not even a quote, LOL!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Fishinpayne said:


> * kinda off topic * but dang we watch alot of movies lol


Could that be because network television is so lousy???


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Young Guns?

"Yeah I called her up, she gave me a bunch of **** about me not listening to her, or something, I don't know, I wasn't really paying attention."


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Answers:

"You fix good rabbit Pilgrim"


-Jeremiah Johnson



"Billy you're bleeding.....I ain't got time to bleed"



-Predator



Dont worry little brother there are more



-13th Warrior



"Well, you boys gonna pull those pistols, or whistle Dixie?"



-Josey Whales

My Quote:

"Geronimo is a man so great your own mother would have to stand on your shoulder's just to kiss his *****"


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

shanegair said:


> "Yeah I called her up, she gave me a bunch of **** about me not listening to her, or something, I don't know, I wasn't really paying attention."


Dumb and Dumber


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

dang woodrow, did ya hit up imdb lol


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

you boys need to get your movies strait!

Cool Hand Luke

"Eatn them beans boss"


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

toumbstone 

"you called down the thunder,well you got it.I see a red shash i kill the man thats wearin it!So run you curr,and tell all the other currs,you tell em im comin and hells comin with me.hells comin with me!!!!!!!!!!"- Best part of the movie


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Days of Thunder?

"Ever wonder why fund managers can't beat the S&P 500? 'Cause they're sheep, and sheep get slaughtered."


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

aneel said:


> "you called down the thunder,well you got it.I see a red shash i kill the man thats wearin it!So run you curr,and tell all the other currs,you tell em im comin and hells comin with me.hells comin with me!!!!!!!!!!"- Best part of the movie


can we get off Tombstone?


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think he said his name was RAAAALLLPHHHHH!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"I think he said his name was RAAAALLLPHHHHH!" -Up in Smoke

"Granddaddy used to handle snakes in church, Granny drank strychnine. I guess you could say I had a leg up, genetically speaking."


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Cape Fear


"Woman is the most terrible instrument of torture to ever bedevil the days of man."


----------



## R.D. Tumlinson (Nov 29, 2005)

from the greatest actor of our time!


"I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to others and I require the same of them.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

The Duke in "The Shootist" 

Why Ed, does this mean that you are not my friend? If I though that we weren't friends, I don't think I could bear it!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> The Duke in "The Shootist"
> 
> Why Ed, does this mean that you are not my friend? If I though that we weren't friends, I don't think I could bear it!


Tombstone

Nonsense, I have not yet begun to defile myself...................


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Tombstone.....

Darlin, it appears we must redefine the nature or our relationship.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Is that Rooster Cogburn(sp?)

How about

"What we have here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*One from one of my all time favorites*

"Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon, all existence fades to a being with my soul and memories and the sounds of the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish will rise."

Rex


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

A river runs through it


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Cool hand Luke



"No but I can tape all your butt cheeks together"


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Tall Steve said:


> "What we have here is a failure to communicate"


Cool Hand Luke

What about..

So your saying there's a chance!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

vitamin sea said:


> "Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon, all existence fades to a being with my soul and memories and the sounds of the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish will rise."
> 
> Rex


Brokeback Mountain ?????????

LMAO, J/K Rex


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

vitamin sea said:


> "Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon, all existence fades to a being with my soul and memories and the sounds of the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish will rise."
> 
> Rex


A river run's through it?


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*D, you ain't right*

Funnier than hell....but not right none the less!...lol

I'm hittin' it this weekend if you're up for it. Looks like Sunday might be the day to go. Thinkin' either Trinity or West bay... (with the cooler weather) I'm hopin' the trout might have finally settled into their winter pattern. Let me know amigo...you got the cell numero.

By the way, if you want to go, do me a favor and wear those same jeans you wore on our little ride...you were lookin' RIGHT bigboy!

That was a friggin' JOKE!

Seriously, gimme a shout if you want to hook up and stink up the fish box.

Rex


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Eltruchador said:


> "It's not just a job, it's a f#$3king adveeennnnttttuuuurrrreeee!!!!!"


No one got this one earlier, anybody???


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

So your saying there's a chance![/QUOTE] 
Dumb and Dumber

"I'll whack that bell if I want too"

"General Robert E. Lee free'd the slave"


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

It's not just a job, it's a f#$3king adveeennnnttttuuuurrrreeee!!!!!"

Was it stripes?

"Fill your hands you sons a beeches"


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

True Grit

"What"
"Whats no country I've ever heard of, do they speak english in what"?
"What"
"Say what again, I dare you, I double dog dare you....."

Profanity keeps me from continueing or useing 90% of the quotes from this movie


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Pulp Fiction

"Gimme a Diablo sandwich and a Dr. Pepper"


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Pulp Fiction
> 
> "Gimme a Diablo sandwich and a Dr. Pepper"


Smokey and the Bandit

This river don't go to Aintree.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

deliverence maybe






You have the right to remain unconscious. Anything you say ain't gonna be much.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> You have the right to remain unconscious. Anything you say ain't gonna be much.


 One of the Lethal Weapons, don't remember which one.

"You're the disease, I'm the cure"

(Think cool sunglasses and toothpick)


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Cobra '85 or thereabouts.


"Get ready, little lady. Hell is coming to breakfast."


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll whack that bell if i want to" G I JANE?

THE HORROR THE HORROR THE HORROR THE HORROR...............


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Apocalypse Now

"Get to the choppa!!!"


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

"I eat s#*t like you for breakfast!" (response) "you eat s#*t for breakfast?!)

-Happy Gilmore


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone know this one? "Get ready, little lady. Hell is coming to breakfast."


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> "No but I can tape all your butt cheeks together"


Breakfast Club


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

WT427 said:


> Does anyone know this one? "Get ready, little lady. Hell is coming to breakfast."


I think that was a line by Chief Dan George from the Clint Eastwood movie, "Outlaw Josey Wales"

Can ya get this one, "Dyin' ain't much of a livin', boy."


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Why did he come back through the door? My *** would have been gone


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I think that was a line by Chief Dan George from the Clint Eastwood movie, "Outlaw Josey Wales"
> 
> Can ya get this one, "Dyin' ain't much of a livin', boy."


That's another of Josey's lines.

How bout this one? "Do you know where I can find beaver, bear, and other critters that are worth cash money when skint?"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Jeremiah Johnson?

"...requesting permission to shake the hand of the daughter of the bravest man I ever knew."

"What, did Nasa find oil on Uranus?"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Of all the gin joints in all the world, and you had to walk into mine.


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Littorally said:


> Jeremiah Johnson?
> 
> Yep!


----------



## Postoak213 (Jun 29, 2004)

"day off? Nope, off day"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah....

"badges, we don't need no stinkin badges" is originally from Treasure of the Sierra Madre.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wading Mark said:


> Days of Thunder?
> 
> "Ever wonder why fund managers can't beat the S&P 500? 'Cause they're sheep, and sheep get slaughtered."


Greed - quote from Gordon Gecko?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> Jaws
> 
> Flounder? Why flounder?


Animal House


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fishinpayne said:


> leave it to a b-list Monty Python and the Quest for the holy grail
> 
> " you once found me beautiful before, you got real ulgy........"


Dawn of the Dead - Hail to the Chief Baby...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Littorally said:


> Greed - quote from Gordon Gecko?


Yes, it is Gordon Gekko, but not the greed speech. It was when he and Bud Fox are in the locker room of Gekko's club.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

I''l wach that bell if I want to.

lonesome dove, BEST MOVIE EVER


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

One Hundred Sixty Two Dollars And Thirty Five Cents A Week, Well Boy. Wood You Take Him Outside But Treat Him Easy Cause A Man That Makes One Hundred Thirty Five Dollars And Sixty Two Cents A Week, Man We Do Not Want To Ruffle Him.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

Play It. You Played It For Her You Can Play It For Me Now Play It


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

I **** Bigger Than You


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

jackcu said:


> Play It. You Played It For Her You Can Play It For Me Now Play It


Casablanca

You flunked flank? Get the flunk out of here!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

jackcu said:


> One Hundred Sixty Two Dollars And Thirty Five Cents A Week, Well Boy. Wood You Take Him Outside But Treat Him Easy Cause A Man That Makes One Hundred Thirty Five Dollars And Sixty Two Cents A Week, Man We Do Not Want To Ruffle Him.


Heat of the Night


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

Littorally said:


> Of all the gin joints in all the world, and you had to walk into mine.


Marion to Indy in Raiders of the Lost Ark.

"Walking and jumping and running in place"


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

_Zorro the Gay Blade_ (1981) (thank god for the Internet...)

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Zorro_the_Gay_Blade

Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who in the name of charity and goodwill sheaperds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brothers keeper, and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with GREAT veangence and FURIOUS anger, those who attempt to POISON and DESTROY my brothers, and YOU WILL KNOW MY NAME IS THE LORD, WHEN I LAY MY VENGEANCE UPON THEE!!!


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Littorally said:


> Jeremiah Johnson?
> 
> "...requesting permission to shake the hand of the daughter of the bravest man I ever knew.


Armagedon

"You're one ugly muthafu#$a"


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

Just cannot believe in ten pages noone could get my two quotes from caddyshack..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Heres one: As you can see we are experiencing a little turbulence this morning so stay in your seats and try not to $#it yourself all over my airplane!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Flynm said:


> _Zorro the Gay Blade_ (1981) (thank god for the Internet...)
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Zorro_the_Gay_Blade
> 
> Ezekiel 25:17. The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who in the name of charity and goodwill sheaperds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brothers keeper, and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with GREAT veangence and FURIOUS anger, those who attempt to POISON and DESTROY my brothers, and YOU WILL KNOW MY NAME IS THE LORD, WHEN I LAY MY VENGEANCE UPON THEE!!!


Samuel L. Jackson in "Pulp Fiction"

Somebody step on a duck?


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

"Why Ed, does this mean that you are not my friend? If I though that we weren't friends, I don't think I could bear it!"
--As mentioned, this Tombstone, but it's "Ike", not Ed. 


Originally Posted by *Eltruchador*
_"It's not just a job, it's a f#$3king adveeennnnttttuuuurrrreeee!!!!!"_
--I can't put my finger on it, but I can totally hear it in my head. Dang you!


"General Robert E. Lee free'd the slave"
--Lonsome Dove


_"Ever wonder why fund managers can't beat the S&P 500? 'Cause they're sheep, and sheep get slaughtered."_
--Wall Street


"You're one ugly muthafu#$a"
--Predator


"Just cannot believe in ten pages noone could get my two quotes from caddyshack.."
--Sorry I forgot to include yours in my first answer post, but they are actually quotes from Caddyshack II. 

********************

Okay, I didn't see that anyone had gotten my quote yet, so here it is again:

"Geronimo is a man so great your own mother would have to stand on your shoulder's just to kiss his *****"

Another quote from the same movie:

"It's a mother-in-law horse..."


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Samuel L. Jackson in "Pulp Fiction"
> 
> Somebody step on a duck?


Right on!!!

Caddyshack

"Alllllllrighty then....."


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Flynm said:


> Right on!!!
> 
> Caddyshack
> 
> "Alllllllrighty then....."


jim carey in several...

"i'm your huckleberry"


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Tombstone again.



Dying aint much of a living


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Movie*

The outlaw josey wales.

"Coffee is for closers!"


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

not sure about that one.

here is another good one:

Manos arribas sons of beeches


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

"Why Ed, does this mean that you are not my friend? If I though that we weren't friends, I don't think I could bear it!"
--As mentioned, this Tombstone, but it's "Ike", not Ed. 

Nope. Doc was playing card and a guy in the game named Ed Bailey called him for cheating. Doc wound up stabbing him.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

The line "Dying ain't much of a living, boy is not from Josey Wales. It is from Hang 'em High. Some guys had tried and failed to hang Clint and it left a mark on his neck. He tracked 'em all down and when he caught up with one guy in a saloon the told him, "When you hang a man, you ought to look at him." then he made some comment about why would he want to be a bounty hunter and the guy said "It's a livin'" That's when Clint said the line about dyin' not bein' much of a livin'.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

"have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> "Why Ed, does this mean that you are not my friend? If I though that we weren't friends, I don't think I could bear it!"
> --As mentioned, this Tombstone, but it's "Ike", not Ed.
> 
> Nope. Doc was playing card and a guy in the game named Ed Bailey called him for cheating. Doc wound up stabbing him.


You're right, my bad!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

" Badges, we dont need no stinking badges."

" How about we go have some of them apricot preserves "

" I have the inclination and the wearwithal, but unfortunately, I havent the time. "

" Did you just say meow? "


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

boat_money said:


> "have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"


Batman.

Still no guesses on my mystery quotes?


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

CentexPW said:


> " I have the inclination and the wearwithal, but unfortunately, I havent the time. "


The Cowboys.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Uhm Jack...*



Walkin' Jack said:


> The line "Dying ain't much of a living, boy is not from Josey Wales. It is from Hang 'em High. Some guys had tried and failed to hang Clint and it left a mark on his neck. He tracked 'em all down and when he caught up with one guy in a saloon the told him, "When you hang a man, you ought to look at him." then he made some comment about why would he want to be a bounty hunter and the guy said "It's a livin'" That's when Clint said the line about dyin' not bein' much of a livin'.


That line is from Josey Wales...in the saloon, two bounty hunters. One said, "Man's got to make a living somehow." Josey said, "Dying ain't much of a living, boy."

TH


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> That line is from Josey Wales...in the saloon, two bounty hunters. One said, "Man's got to make a living somehow." Josey said, "Dying ain't much of a living, boy."
> 
> TH


Well, I'm a pretty good Clint fan and that is not the way I remember it. But then my razor sharp menory MIGHT be loosing it's edge? Looks like I need to Q up another "Clint Fest" and refresh but I think I'm right on this 'un.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Well, I'm a pretty good Clint fan and that is not the way I remember it. But then my razor sharp menory MIGHT be loosing it's edge? Looks like I need to Q up another "Clint Fest" and refresh but I think I'm right on this 'un.


I remember it from Josey Wales too. No guesses on "Manos arribas sons of beeches"? Hint: the actor is better known for his singing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> ...
> Okay, I didn't see that anyone had gotten my quote yet, so here it is again:
> 
> "Geronimo is a man so great your own mother would have to stand on your shoulder's just to kiss his *****"
> ...


 I believe that's Steve McQueen in "Tom Horn"


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Manos arribas sons of beeches is from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.




"My car has flames!"


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I'll make you famous


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You know we're sitting on four million pounds of fuel, one nuclear weapon and a thing that has 270,000 moving parts built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it?


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

not what I was thinking. I know it from Barbarosa with Willie Nelson


slopoke said:


> Manos arribas sons of beeches is from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.
> 
> "My car has flames!"


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Broken Arrow?


TXPalerider said:


> You know we're sitting on four million pounds of fuel, one nuclear weapon and a thing that has 270,000 moving parts built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> Broken Arrow?


Nope. try again!!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> You know we're sitting on four million pounds of fuel, one nuclear weapon and a thing that has 270,000 moving parts built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it?


Armageddon


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woodrow*
> _...
> Okay, I didn't see that anyone had gotten my quote yet, so here it is again:
> ...





TXPalerider said:


> I believe that's Steve McQueen in "Tom Horn"


Well done TXP...did you know both quotes or just one of em? I don't think I know your quote.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> Well done TXP...did you know both quotes or just one of em? I don't think I know your quote.


Just the Geronimo quote.

Try this one:

"Well you sure killed the hell outta that guy."


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

*quote*

I would have stayed for $2000. I would have paid $4000


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

220swifter said:


> I would have stayed for $2000. I would have paid $4000


Pretty Woman


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Well you sure kill'd the hell outa that guy. 

The Unforgiven.

We can't just go around and around.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> You know we're sitting on four million pounds of fuel, one nuclear weapon and a thing that has 270,000 moving parts built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it?


Armegeddon or Space Cowboys?

"It's more of a guideline than a rule..."


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Regulator*



regulator said:


> I'll make you famous


young guns...

Here's mine:

"ahu, ahu,....what'd ya have ta hit me for?"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

CentexPW said:


> Armageddon


Right.

This one's easy but I like it:

You can call me Dad, you can call me Father, you can call me Jacob and you can call me Jake. You can call me a dirty old son-of-a-bi%&h, but if you EVER call me Daddy again, I'll finish this fight.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Lethal Weapon


stelvis said:


> young guns...
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> "ahu, ahu,....what'd ya have ta hit me for?"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

baitkiller said:


> ....
> "It's more of a guideline than a rule..."


Ghostbusters


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Nope*



220swifter said:


> Lethal Weapon


A lot older movie Swifter.....


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

*older quote*

here is a real old one.

Washers. Washers. We shot our way out of that town for a dollar's worth of steel holes!


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Yep*



TXPalerider said:


> Right.
> 
> This one's easy but I like it:
> 
> You can call me Dad, you can call me Father, you can call me Jacob and you can call me Jake. You can call me a dirty old son-of-a-bi%&h, but if you EVER call me Daddy again, I'll finish this fight.


Yeah, you can't beat the Duke, "Big Jake"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> here is a real old one.
> 
> Washers. Washers. We shot our way out of that town for a dollar's worth of steel holes!


*The Wild Bunch!!*

Here's two by the same character in the same movie. But, I like them both.

"Well, I have the inclination, the maturity, and the where-with-all; but unfortunately, I don't have the time."

and....

"I regret trifling with married women, I'm thoroughly ashamed at cheating at cards, I deplore my occasional departures from the truth, Forgive me for taking your name in vain, my Saturday drunkenness, my Sunday Sloth. Above all, forgive me for the men I've killed in anger, and those I am about to... "


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

VERY GOOD. Yours is JW and the cowboys. Didn't think anyone would get the Wild Bunch


TXPalerider said:


> *The Wild Bunch!!*
> 
> Here's two by the same character in the same movie. But, I like them both.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan20703 (Jun 22, 2004)

"We've come for your daughter Chuck"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> VERY GOOD. Yours is JW and the cowboys. Didn't think anyone would get the Wild Bunch


Yep.

Here's one froma movie I saw recently (hint)

"After the therapy, and the psychiatry, and the meetings, you know what it all comes down to? You're all f#%$&d up!!"


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

"After the therapy, and the psychiatry, and the meetings, you know what it all comes down to? You're all f#%$&d up!!"[/QUOTE] 
anger management

wanna beer?
it's 7:00 in the morning!
scotch?


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

All I did was kiss a girl!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> "After the therapy, and the psychiatry, and the meetings, you know what it all comes down to? You're all f#%$&d up!!
> 
> anger management


Not Anger Management. Newer than that!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> All I did was kiss a girl!


Kevin Costner in Silverado!!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

"...this one shoots a mite farther than that."


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Irony, a bunch of idiots dancing around on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Quigley down under


Woodrow said:


> "...this one shoots a mite farther than that."


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Conair


CentexPW said:


> Irony, a bunch of idiots dancing around on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I caught you a delicious bass.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

??Napolean Dynamite??



CentexPW said:


> I caught you a delicious bass.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Here's one froma movie I saw recently (hint)
> 
> "After the therapy, and the psychiatry, and the meetings, you know what it all comes down to? You're all f#%$&d up!!"


Just came out on DVD


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I gotta come up with some harder ones. Either you guys are good or Im just throwin ones out that are too easy.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

total guess: Wedding Crashers?


TXPalerider said:


> I can't believe nobody's got the one above yet.
> 
> Another hint: Just came out on DVD a few weeks back.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Fortunately I keep my feathers numbered for just such an emergency. Hint: new movie


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

"You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> total guess: Wedding Crashers?


Nope...But, that was a funny movie!!

Try again.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

220swifter said:


> Fortunately I keep my feathers numbered for just such an emergency. Hint: new movie


Walk the Line



Flynm said:


> "You shut your mouth when you're talking to me!"


that was The Wedding Crashers


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dan20703- Beetle Juice

------------------------------
Excuse me while I whip this out


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Palerider,


You have too much time on your hands!(LOL)


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> _Here's one froma movie I saw recently (hint)
> 
> "After the therapy, and the psychiatry, and the meetings, you know what it all comes down to? You're all f#%$&d up!!"_




_Two for the Money_

_"That's what old people do, they die"_


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

srv197 said:


> Dan20703- Beetle Juice
> 
> ------------------------------
> Excuse me while I whip this out


Blazin Saddles...

"Hokey religions, and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side"


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

come on "wanna beer?" "it's 7:00 in the morning!" "scotch?"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Finally Flynm got it right. Your new quote is Old School

Try this OLD one: 

"All hiding it in the pool did was make it purty!! It ain't running worth a *****!!"


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

"Hokey religions, and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side"[/QUOTE] 
star wars?


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

boat_money said:


> come on "wanna beer?" "it's 7:00 in the morning!" "scotch?"


Caddyshack....


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

one more...

"I am so sorry. You know, I had beans and brocolli for dinner and I washed 'em down with some crabcakes."


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

okay here is the toughest one yet

ADRIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


sorry, had too


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

shouldn't that be *YO* Adriiiaaaaaannnnnn?


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

"It's more of a guideline than a rule..."[/QUOTE] 
More recent than Ghostbusters....

Another one - different movie

"There's one in every family (sigh), two in mine...."


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

baitkiller said:


> "It's more of a guideline than a rule..."


More recent than Ghostbusters....

Another one - different movie

"There's one in every family (sigh), two in mine...."[/QUOTE] 
Pirates of the Carribean

Lion King


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> "All hiding it in the pool did was make it purty!! It ain't running worth a *****!!"


surely somebody knows this one? maybe i'm to old


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Okay Jack...*



Walkin' Jack said:


> Well, I'm a pretty good Clint fan and that is not the way I remember it. But then my razor sharp menory MIGHT be loosing it's edge? Looks like I need to Q up another "Clint Fest" and refresh but I think I'm right on this 'un.


Here you go Jack... 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075029/quotes


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Unforgiven*



TXPalerider said:


> Just the Geronimo quote.
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> "Well you sure killed the hell outta that guy."


Clint telling that to the kid.

TH


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Heres one--- Why dont we go back to my place and i'll show you my Cantiloni


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

"Heres one--- Why dont we go back to my place and i'll show you my Cantiloni"

Grumpier Old Men

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Two For The Money*



TXPalerider said:


> Just came out on DVD


Or whatever that new Al Pacino movie is called.

TH


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Eltruchador said:


> _"It's not just a job, it's a f#$3king adveeennnnttttuuuurrrreeee!!!!!"_






Woodrow said:


> _"It's not just a job, it's a f#$3king adveeennnnttttuuuurrrreeee!!!!!"_
> --I can't put my finger on it, but I can totally hear it in my head. Dang you!


Okay Eltruchador, I've got it...The Rookie w/ Charlie Sheen and Clint Eastwood!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

"Porsche. There is no substitute."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

"Porsche. There is no substitute."

I believe Tom Cruise said that in Risky Business.

TH


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That one had me stumped. I know who said it but couldn't remember the name of the movie. Try this: T T T T T T Today Jr.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

what a beautiful day. warm sun, beautiful women and the air, is just right ........................... for drinking


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Men At Mork????


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i thought for sure that one would stump ya for a while...

obtw - it's men at work not mork


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, Typo Men At Work???


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

srv197 - Yours is _Billy Madison_.

How about this one:

"Trent, the beautiful babies don't work the midnight to six shift on a Wednesday. This is like the skank shift. "


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Guidelines....*

Pirates of the Carribbean

There was another predator quote gone unanswered in there as well.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Still looking for answer to this one:



> *"All hiding it in the pool did was make it purty!! It ain't running worth a *****!!"*


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I have officially been straightened out. Strange as it may sound, I was wrong. LOL! The line about dyin' not bein' much of a livin' WAS from Josey Wales. Unless of course, Martin rigged the evidence against me.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Behold the man on the white horse for he is the devil and hell followed with him


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

i'm superfly TNT mutha fu*ka


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

how you gonna get fired on your day off??


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

take me to bed or lose me forever


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and th tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who in the name of charity and good will shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness for he is truly his brothers keeper and the finder of lost children. and I will strike dowbn upon thee with great vengance and furions anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. AND YOU WILL KNOW MY NAME IS THE LORD WHEN I LAY MY VENGANCE UPON THEE! BANG!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm gonna hit the brakes, he'll fly right by


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I aint like that no more I'm a changed man you were right I was wrong. we got a family here, I'm gonna start acting responsibly so lets go honey! lets go get nathan junior!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats what I like about them high school girls.... I keep gettin older and they stay the same age


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

All I got in this world is my balls and I dont break them for nobody



Say hello to my little friend


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

here's to swimmin with bowlegged women


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm your huckleberry


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

i'll tell you what you can get a good look at a t-bone by stickin your head up a bulls arse but wouldnt you rather take the butchers word for it


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

swimmin w/bowlegged wimmen.... Jaws


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> i'll tell you what you can get a good look at a t-bone by stickin your head up a bulls arse but wouldnt you rather take the butchers word for it


 tommy boy


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

your destiny lies with me skywalker... Obi-wan know this to be true


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and th tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who in the name of charity and good will shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness for he is truly his brothers keeper and the finder of lost children. and I will strike dowbn upon thee with great vengance and furions anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. AND YOU WILL KNOW MY NAME IS THE LORD WHEN I LAY MY VENGANCE UPON THEE! BANG!


 pulp fiction


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> I'm gonna hit the brakes, he'll fly right by


 top gun


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*go pop fireworks with kids*

on a roll there sharky


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I never saw a wild thing sorry for its self... a bird will fall frozen dead from a bough without ever having felt sorry for itself


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

saltwater_therapy said:


> All I got in this world is my balls and I dont break them for nobody
> 
> Say hello to my little friend


 Scarface


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

A womans shoulders are the front lines of her mystique and her neck if she is alove has alkl the mystery of a botder town, a no mans lando in that constant battle between the mind and body


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

life moves pretty fast.. if you dont stop and look around once in a while you could miss it


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't take you to a dogfight if you were the defendin' champ!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

ferris bueler's day off



saltwater_therapy said:


> life moves pretty fast.. if you dont stop and look around once in a while you could miss it


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I want an offiscial Red Rider carbine action 200 shot range model air rifle


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> I never saw a wild thing sorry for its self... a bird will fall frozen dead from a bough without ever having felt sorry for itself


 g i jane


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

go ahead make my millennium


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

A Christmas Story



saltwater_therapy said:


> I want an offiscial Red Rider carbine action 200 shot range model air rifle


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

FishinChick said:


> I wouldn't take you to a dogfight if you were the defendin' champ!


 goin south


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> A womans shoulders are the front lines of her mystique and her neck if she is alove has alkl the mystery of a botder town, a no mans lando in that constant battle between the mind and body


devils advocate


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

what the hell is a jigawatt??


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

show me the money


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> what the hell is a jigawatt??


back to the future


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

saltwater_therapy said:


> show me the money


jerry mcguire


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

i think we've all seen the same movies


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

all correct answers to the movies i listed, you guys are good


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw my whole life flash before my eyes! ...It was boring!


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

Little surprises around every corner, but nothing dangerous!


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

I must be crazy to be in a loony bin like this.


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

*one more*

"I've had my sh** together for years, I've just never been able to pick it up & run with it."


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Pulp Fiction
> 
> "Gimme a Diablo sandwich and a Dr. Pepper"


Smokey and the Bandit.

"Any man who won't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough"


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hair Trigger said:


> Smokey and the Bandit.
> 
> "Any man who won't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough"


lonesome dove?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hair Trigger said:


> Smokey and the Bandit.
> 
> "Any man who won't cheat for a poke don't want one bad enough"


Unforgiven?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Still looking for answer to this one:

Quote:
*"All hiding it in the pool did was make it purty!! It ain't running worth a *****!!"*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

shrky57 said:


> I must be crazy to be in a loony bin like this.


One flew over the cuckoos nest


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

saltwater_therapy said:


> how you gonna get fired on your day off??


Friday


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

saltwater_therapy said:


> take me to bed or lose me forever


Holly Hunter, Harrison Ford, and Sigorny Weaver, can't think of the name....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

saltwater_therapy said:


> I aint like that no more I'm a changed man you were right I was wrong. we got a family here, I'm gonna start acting responsibly so lets go honey! lets go get nathan junior!


Raising Arizona


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

saltwater_therapy said:


> Thats what I like about them high school girls.... I keep gettin older and they stay the same age


Dazed and Confused


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Littorally said:


> Holly Hunter, Harrison Ford, and Sigorny Weaver, can't think of the name....


Meg Ryan said it in "Top Gun" talking to Goose.


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

shrky57 said:


> lonesome dove?


correct.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Still, nobody has gotten this one:

Quote:
*"All hiding it in the pool did was make it purty!! It ain't running worth a *****!!"*


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Still, nobody has gotten this one:
> 
> Quote:
> *"All hiding it in the pool did was make it purty!! It ain't running worth a *****!!"*


it rings a bell for me but the only one i keep thinking is gone in 60 seconds??


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> it rings a bell for me but the only one i keep thinking is gone in 60 seconds??


Nope. BUT, it does have to do with cars.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

2 fast, 2 furious??


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Tall Steve said:


> Clerks
> 
> If you were at 2 meters and were directly above him how could you see him? We were inverted. Bull ^$%@


Top Gun

I have a pool and a pond; pond would be good for you.
Hint: Cannon ball coming!


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

"Poultry's just another way of sayin chicken.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> 2 fast, 2 furious??


Try again.

Hint: It's a much older movie. And one of the actors in this seen was an athlete.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Silverspoon said:


> Tombstone
> 
> "You fix good rabbit Pilgrim"


Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> You know we're sitting on four million pounds of fuel, one nuclear weapon and a thing that has 270,000 moving parts built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it?


Armageddon(sp)


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Ghostbusters


Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> "After the therapy, and the psychiatry, and the meetings, you know what it all comes down to? You're all f#%$&d up!!"


anger management

wanna beer?
it's 7:00 in the morning!
scotch?[/QUOTE] 
MR.Mom


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Just the Geronimo quote.
> 
> Try this one:
> 
> "Well you sure killed the hell outta that guy."


unforgiven.

Heres another.

I guess he had it comin. we all got it comin.

Its a hell of a thing killing a man. takin all hes got and all hes ever gonna have


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Still, nobody has gotten this one:
> 
> Quote:
> *"All hiding it in the pool did was make it purty!! It ain't running worth a *****!!"*


Cannonball Run, the scene with Terry Bradshaw and Mel Tillis

next:
First of all, I'd like to thank whichever one of you donut-munching, barrel-a$$ed, pud-pulling sissies leaked this to the press.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

puretexn said:


> Cannonball Run, the scene with Terry Bradshaw and Mel Tillis
> 
> next:
> First of all, I'd like to thank whichever one of you donut-munching, barrel-a$$ed, pud-pulling sissies leaked this to the press.


FINALLY somebody got it!!

Oh yeah. Yours was "The Boondock Saints."


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Okay.....*

"You pull that **** again and the only thing that's gonna beat you to the hospital is the headlights of the ambulance you're on"

T..


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

the force is with you... eh?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great With North?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you meant great white north, which is almost close enough...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I guess I got my two index fingers crossed!!!

Try this one: No you didnt shoot that green s#!t at me!!


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

srv197 said:


> I guess I got my two index fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Try this one: No you didnt shoot that green s#!t at me!!


independence day


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

........"_Righttttt_...umm Well were gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Saterday we've lost some people and we kinda need to play catch up, okayyy...oh and were also gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday as well....okay..._greatttt_....nice chat......"

??? You know it!!


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well I ain't sorry for you no more, ya crazy, psalm-singing, skinny old maid!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Lumberg, Office Space



anchor-boy said:


> ........"_Righttttt_...umm Well were gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Saterday we've lost some people and we kinda need to play catch up, okayyy...oh and were also gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday as well....okay..._greatttt_....nice chat......"
> 
> ??? You know it!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Rooster Cogburn


shrky57 said:


> Well I ain't sorry for you no more, ya crazy, psalm-singing, skinny old maid!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You don't get excited about nothin', 'cept biscuits...

yep....

....and whores.

mm-hmmm.


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Rooster Cogburn


 nope try again


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

James Howell said:


> You don't get excited about nothin', 'cept biscuits...
> 
> yep....
> 
> ...


Lonesome Dove

*"*Honey, I'm so proud of you. I watched you very closely, and you didn't screw up once.*"*


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

"Oh gee, thanks Dave, bang-up job so far. Extortion, coercion; you'll pardon me if I ask you to kiss my pucker"


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Aggiedan said:


> Lonesome Dove
> 
> *"*Honey, I'm so proud of you. I watched you very closely, and you didn't screw up once.*"*


American Beauty


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Neverenough said:


> "Oh gee, thanks Dave, bang-up job so far. Extortion, coercion; you'll pardon me if I ask you to kiss my pucker"


The Usual Suspects

"Im gonna rip your head off and ***** down your neck!!"


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Heartbreak Ridge!



"the Duck I says"


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

*"the Duck I says"*
Unforgiven

"Ah So the point emerges"


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

"Im gonna rip your head off and ***** down your neck!!"
Full Metal Jacket

"H.I., your young, you've got your health. What do you want with a job?"


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

"Im gonna rip your head off and ***** down your neck!!"

I think that is A Few Good Men


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Raising Arizona.

"*H.I., your young, you've got your health. What do you want with a job?"[/QUOTE]*


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

Silverspoon said:


> Tombstone
> 
> "You fix good rabbit Pilgrim"


Jeramiah Johnson

"Class isn't something you buy. Look at you. You got on a $500.00 suit and you're still a low life".


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> "Why Ed, does this mean that you are not my friend? If I though that we weren't friends, I don't think I could bear it!"
> --As mentioned, this Tombstone, but it's "Ike", not Ed.
> 
> 
> ...


Tom Horn

Here's two from the same movie:

"Hobson, do you want to run my bath?"

"you must've have hated that moose!"


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Arthur

Here's one: 
How would you like to bite that in the butt, develop lockjaw, and be dragged to death?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok I sifted through all those and found two that I knew that went unanswered:



220swifter said:


> We're on a mission from God


Blues Brothers



speckle-catcher said:


> There wolf. There castle.


Young Frankenstein (one of my favorites!!)

*My quote: *
*"Inconceivable!" *
*"You keep using that word...I do not think it means what you think it means."*


----------

